# Myrtle Beach 8/19-23 (Mon-Fri)



## mickeyfanz (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi-

We would like to see if there are any larger units (2+ bedrooms - sleeps at least 6) available for a mid-week rental from Mon 8/19 - Fri 8/23 in the Myrtle or North Myrtle Beach area.

We could also check in on Sunday or out on Saturday if it matters but we mostly want to be there Mon-Fri.

Going with my parents and they would really like to sit on a balcony and see the ocean so that is a preference.

Thanks for any leads!


----------

